

Canon's New Mirrorless Camera Leaked - salimmadjd
http://www.43rumors.com/and-here-it-is-the-real-first-canon-mirrorless-next-tuff-competition-for-the-m43-system/

======
salimmadjd
More info can be found here: [http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-first-images-of-
canons-mirro...](http://www.canonwatch.com/rumor-first-images-of-canons-
mirrorless-camera-and-ef-m-22mm-f2-lens/)

It seems to have a APS-C size sensor which obviously is larger than the G1X
sensor. That said, Sony seem to have surpassed canon in sensor technology in
the past year and I hope canon's new sensor in this camera is something new
and special.

